# Is there a way to backup data usage stats?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, here's one I've never heard discussed. Since ICS, Android has had a built in data usage monitor that I feel is pretty cool. however, being the crackflasher that I am, I'm constantly wiping my phone and installing new ROMs. As a result, this feature has never been that useful to me, because I never keep the stats saved long enough to take advantage of it.

What I'm looking to find out is does anyone know of a way to save that data between ROM flashes? For example, is there a file somewhere on the phone where that data is saved? Something that I could make a copy of before a new ROM flash and then restore after the flash is done?

In the long run I want to write a script that I can run while installing a new ROM to do all of this. I figure the Aroma File Manager would be a great tool to make this happen. But first I'm wondering if it's even possible in the first place. Thanks so very much.

PS. All my Crackflasher people: haven't forgotten about you. No time for that lately, hell no time for this new idea either. But don't worry, when I do get some time, you guys are getting love first.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

This doesn't answer your question, but if you just need to keep track of your data usage bc you have tiers, the My Verizon app from the Play Store works just fine with its data usage widget on AOSP roms. I just paid my book with it on CM...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Simpler than you may think, since you're a crackflasher I'm sure you have TiBu. Look for "data usage (policy & stats)" and make a backup. Just restore data after a new ROM. Then only thing I've noticed is that sometimes it puts data used under the wrong app.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> Simpler than you may think, since you're a crackflasher I'm sure you have TiBu. Look for "data usage (policy & stats)" and make a backup. Just restore data after a new ROM. Then only thing I've noticed is that sometimes it puts data used under the wrong app.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Oh, nice! I never knew that specific system data was displayed in TB.

OP this is a very good question, I had wondered about this before as well for all those folks on capped plans.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah, I know about my verizon, I use it all the time.

hmmm that thing about titanium is interesting.

my main goal is to be able to write an addition to the tradition android updater-script that runs when you install a new ROM, resulting in that data being carried over without the user having to do anything. To do that, I would need to know where that data is stored on the phone.


----------

